# DSL Fastpath



## eMailbomber (13. März 2001)

Hallo

Ich spiele Quake III für mein Leben gern. Deshalb hab ich mir ne DSL Flatrate zugelegt (Hoffnung auf Ping unter 30, da ich davor mit ISDN einen Ping von um die 50 hatte). Nun hab ich jedoch nur Pings knapp unter 100. Mir wurde gesagt, das das an einem Sicherheitsprotokoll (Fastpath oder so). Nun möchte ich gerne wissen, wie ich dieses Sicherheitsprotokoll deaktivieren kann.


----------



## DBaer (14. März 2001)

soweit ich das weiss, kannst du dieses sicherheitsprotokoll nicht deaktivieren, da das auf den Proxies deines Providers liegt. Der Ping wurde extra ausgebremst, siehe dazu auch ausführliche Informationen bei http://www.adsl-support.de!

Bis denne
Dizzybaer



Upps die Adresse war falsch, da habe ich es direkt nocheinmal geändert!
[Editiert von DBaer am 14.03.2001 um 18:20]


----------



## Christian Fein (20. März 2001)

Jop kenne das Problem =)

bin zwar UT spieler (bzw war 1.5 Jahre lang).

Aber Fast Path ist lange der Gesprächstoff Nr. 1 in dem Unreal Forum Deutschland gewesen.

Vollgendes dazu:

Die Telekom schaltet dem DSL nutzer eine Fehlerüberfung vor (INTERLEAVING genannt). Der Coder des RaasPPPoe Treiber (name weis nicht mehr ) von der Technischen Universität Berlin hat mehrmals darauf hingewiesen das diese Fehlerüberprüfung eindeutig UNÖTIG ist. Ja es gibt mehrere Webseiten in denen die Behauptungen von diesem Herrn nachzulesen sind. (Schau mal unter http://www.heise.de suche nach FastPath). 
Ende letzten Jahres (Okt, Nov) war es noch ab & zu möglich auf Fast Path umzustellen. (Sprich die Fehlerüberprüfung wurde weggeschaltet). Jedoch war das sehr unterschiedlich. (Freund von mir lokal 10 km entfernt konnte auf FastPath stellen lassen, mir wurde es verwehrt. er ping 25- 40 ich 80-110). Mehrfache Telefonanrufe von mir mit der Bitte :

- auf FastPath umzustellen.
ODER
- Interleaving von ca 20 ms auf 5 ms runterzuschalten 

wurden mir mit der Behauptung: "Technisch riskant" verwert. 
Auch das hinweisen auf die behauptungen des DSL Experten der TU Berlin brachten nichts. (Glaub mir 20 - 30 Emails  und x Telefonanrufe, hab alles versucht).

Mittlerweile ist die OFFIZIELLE Haltung der Telekom so das es auch nicht mehr von der Vermittlungsstelle abhängt ob FastPath oder nicht. Mein Freund hat seid ca 2 Monaten auch wieder mit Interleaving zu kämpfen.

Wieso wird unnötiges Interleaving vorgeschalten?

(reine Spekulation)
- Nun erstmal mann merkt beim "normalen" Surfen oder aber beim ansprechen von FTPs keinen Unterschied zwischen FastPath und Interleaving.

- FastPath birgt also nur Verbesserrungen für Online Spieler die auf den Ping angewiesen sind. Jedoch ist der Telekom bzw T-Online bekannt das gerade Zocker Poweruser der DSL -Flat sind. Ich z.b. war, während meiner aktiven Zockerzeit, ca 10 Stunden täglich online (Idlen im IRC, Zocken, surfen). Und somit sind diese Zocker(poweruser) recht unbeliebt bei T-Online, Telekom weshalb mann auch kein Sinn darin sieht das diesem Clientiel die DSL-Flatrate schmackhaft durch Ping 30 gemacht wird.
Gerade im Bezug darauf das ebenso die T-Online Flatrate ISDN abgeschafft wurde gibt dieser spekulation feuer.


----------



## eMailbomber (20. März 2001)

*Fast Path umgehen*

Ich hab im Chat jemanden getroffen, der nen Freund hatt, der Fast Path umgehen kann. Er gab ihm meine Email, warte nur noch drauf ...


----------

